# Oscars very sick...



## lovemyparrots (Dec 5, 2009)

i have 2 oscars that i have just adopted and they are both sick and were when i got them. they both have 1 white eye, eye cloud that makes it look like its coming out, along with body slim. 1 swims and the other just chills at the botton of the tank making me thing hes dead. they have not eatin since i have gotten them 5 days ago. they have bad ragged tailfin, body wounds or just plain open wounds i am using melafix, and parasite clear. i just dont know what to do any more. i am going to change 25% of the water today but after that i dont know.......


----------



## steelers fan (Jun 26, 2009)

keep treating with the meds, keep up on the waterchanges every other or 3rd day and maybe add some table salt


----------



## lovemyparrots (Dec 5, 2009)

i have been treating them since i ot them. when i got them they only had open sores and raged tailfins but the open sores are gone now and they have clouded eyes pop eye, and even worst with the tail fin


----------



## kmuda (Nov 27, 2009)

Melafix works well with minor scratches and ailments. It will not cure significant fungal and bacterial diseases. With Cloudy Eye involved (in this specific circumstance) you can be assured there is a systemic (internal) bacteria infection involved.

I would start with a very large water change to remove existing medications. Then change what you are dosing.

While it may already be too late, my recommendation would be to dose with SeaChem KanaPlex, a medication I've had good experiences with. KanaPlex (if properly dosed) will not impact your biological filtration.

I would also dose with plain ole salt. Initially adding 1 tablespoon per 5 gallons, then, 12 hours later, add another tablespoon per 5 gallons, and finally, again, 12 hours later. another 1 tablespoon per 5 gallons. Reaching a total salt dosage of 3 tablespoons per 5 gallons over a 36-48 hour window.


----------



## smellsfishy1 (May 29, 2008)

I agree that it is a bacterial illness but I would treat it differently, not to say anything is wrong with *kmuda*'s method, I just haven't tried that med before.
For sure go with the water changes though, I can't argue with that. :thumb:

Do the large water change (50%) and add Maracyn to treat the whole tank and also Maracyn 2 to treat the whole tank.
Since we don't know exactly if it is gram positive or gram negative we can cover all bases with the combo.
It is usually in powder form but I think it also comes in liquid now as well.

Just keep the water clean and fish stress free.
No need to worry about feeding right now.
Daily w/c's with daily doses with the meds should help a lot.
I hope it isn't too late, the one that isn't moving seems to be in bad shape.


----------



## lovemyparrots (Dec 5, 2009)

:? :? i went to the store and looked for KanaPlex and it was no where to be found i have stoped using Melafix, did a 50% water change and i am now using Maracyn-oxy. and put some seaweed in the tank if they get hungry. so hopes this helps... :? :?


----------



## kmuda (Nov 27, 2009)

I buy my meds online. For some reason, SeaChem medications are not widely stocked in Pet Stores, although they have two of the best wide spectrum antibacterial medications on the market. SeaChem NeoPlex for external ailments and SeaChem KanaPlex for internal and external ailments.

Maroxy is primarily for fungal diseases. I'm not sure how beneficial its going to be in your circumstance.


----------



## lovemyparrots (Dec 5, 2009)

i really dont know what 2 do any more they just seam 2 b getting worse as the day goes. one off there eyes is all white and its starting to come out even worse and there tails look like a crowntail on a betta and that looks all white also..


----------



## twohuskies (Mar 1, 2008)

For popeye, you need an antibiotic. The maroxy isn't going to help the popeye.

I would do large WC again, run some carbon in your filter to remove the maroxy, and treat with maracyn & Maracyn II since you can't find Kannaplex.

Can you get some pics? I'm a little concerned about the "white" you are describing on the tail fin.


----------



## lovemyparrots (Dec 5, 2009)

there tails dont look like a crown tailed betta any more there open wound are coming back. i stoped using Maracyn-oxy, did a 75% water change put carbon in the filters. and am goin 2 use some antibiotics that i got online when i get them in the mail. im trying to upload some pixs so they will b up here 2nite


----------



## lovemyparrots (Dec 5, 2009)

[No message]


----------



## lovemyparrots (Dec 5, 2009)

[No message]


----------



## lovemyparrots (Dec 5, 2009)

sorry my pictures suck it was the flaash light and my cell...


----------



## lovemyparrots (Dec 5, 2009)




----------



## kmuda (Nov 27, 2009)

Are the white areas's "pitting", as in it looks like the flesh is being eaten away, or are they raised, like fluffy white areas?


----------



## lovemyparrots (Dec 5, 2009)

its some what pitting and yes kinda looks like its being eatin away. they had just gotten rid of hole in the head does it look like its coming back?


----------



## lovemyparrots (Dec 5, 2009)

did a 75% water change yesterday, did a 50% change 2day, and these are the levels
2 oscars 30g 
nitrate 0mg
ammonia 1.0mg
high range ph 8.2


----------



## twohuskies (Mar 1, 2008)

lovemyparrots said:


> did a 75% water change yesterday, did a 50% change 2day, and these are the levels
> 2 oscars 30g
> nitrate 0mg
> ammonia 1.0mg
> high range ph 8.2


It seems that your tank was not cycled, and is cycling now. You should have "some" nitrAtes, and ZERO ammonia. 1.0 Ammonia is VERY high and can kill your fish. You should do several 20-30% WC DAILY until you bring that ammonia down.

It would really help if you could get some media or use a filter from an existing tank. That will bring some of the beneficial bacteria you need into your tank.

I can't stress enough - your ammonia level is DEADLY.


----------



## kmuda (Nov 27, 2009)

As long as the tank is in a cycle you cannot medicate. The cycle has to be taken care of first.

Medications will prolonge the cycle and the ammonia is deadlier than anything else. Ammonia will also cause the fish's immune system to be disfunctional, which means you cannot gain any ground with medications.

It appears your fish has an aeromonas bacterial infection. They are common in Oscars... commonly confused with HITH. Enacting a cure can be difficult. In fact, if the specific species involved is _Aeromonas veronii biovar sobria_ then there is no over the counter medication that will allow for a cure. The only successful cures I am aware of have required a injections of Baytril, which require a vet's assistance.

Some species of aeromonas have proven to be sensitive to neomyacin, which can be procured over the counter as SeaChem Neoplex.

I've had some success treating these types of bacterial infections in a four stage treatment:

Week 1 - SeaChem Neoplex
Week 2- SeaChem KanaPlex
Week 3 - SeaChem Paraguard
Week 4 - SeaChem Neoplex

But again, treating with drugs is a wasted effort as long as your water parameters are out of wack. They will cause more harm than good.


----------



## lovemyparrots (Dec 5, 2009)

the ammonia levels where much higher than 1.0 thats why i have been doing alot of water changes. what should the nitrate levels be. in my 55g after i cleaned the gravel the nitrate was 40. with a 0 ammonia. what else can i do 2 get the nitrate up.


----------

